# [Wet Thumb Forum]-finally set up my 50T.



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I finally set up my 50T. A 50T has a 40G base but is 6" taller. It's a well proportioned tank for scaping. The heater on the left is there to kick start the temp, tonight I'm removing it and letting the external do the work. I placed the bulkheads in the back because I have a solid surface stand. Not ideal, but not overly intrusive either. I have 200W CF lighting on it. I might reduce it to 100W. I'm concerned with maintaining the lileopsis at 24" deep.

The inspiration for this tank is the coastal mountains of California. This tank will eventually resemble a grassy, rock covered mountain. See the pictures below for my idea. The background is a very light blue, which unfortunately does not show on the picture. As the tank matures, I'll be adding rocks and gravel to build up the mountain.

Any comments or feedback?

Stats:
50 gallon tall
Eheim thermofilter (integrated heater)
5# CO2 with external DIY reactor
peristaltic dosing pump
200W CF

My tank:









My inspirations:


















[This message was edited by JERP on Fri January 16 2004 at 08:17 PM.]


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I finally set up my 50T. A 50T has a 40G base but is 6" taller. It's a well proportioned tank for scaping. The heater on the left is there to kick start the temp, tonight I'm removing it and letting the external do the work. I placed the bulkheads in the back because I have a solid surface stand. Not ideal, but not overly intrusive either. I have 200W CF lighting on it. I might reduce it to 100W. I'm concerned with maintaining the lileopsis at 24" deep.

The inspiration for this tank is the coastal mountains of California. This tank will eventually resemble a grassy, rock covered mountain. See the pictures below for my idea. The background is a very light blue, which unfortunately does not show on the picture. As the tank matures, I'll be adding rocks and gravel to build up the mountain.

Any comments or feedback?

Stats:
50 gallon tall
Eheim thermofilter (integrated heater)
5# CO2 with external DIY reactor
peristaltic dosing pump
200W CF

My tank:









My inspirations:


















[This message was edited by JERP on Fri January 16 2004 at 08:17 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Looks good Jerp,
great inspiration photos.
I would probably try to build up the rocks a little more or maybe add some larger ones as once the lawn starts to fill in almost all of your rocks will disappear!

The bulkheads arn't the greatest for this style aquascape.

I look forward to seeing it filled in!

good job!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback ekim. Both pics are of the same mountain but they aren't mine. I linked 'em from other sites. It's a local mountain/landmark.

The rocks looked a lot bigger before I planted.







I'll get more tomorrow. I brought the rocks home on my back biking on that mountain. It was a bit sketchy coming down. I'm going for another ride tomorrow and I need more rocks!

Once things are settled, the bulkheads wont be as noticable. I'm 'scaping to hide the inputs from the important angles. The outputs really aren't visible from eye level. I took the pic on one knee.

The plants were pearling like crazy today. It felt good. I dont often start tanks from scratch. Did I underplant? I'm considering adding some elodia/anacharis as a filler until the grasses root. I have images of herds of grazing shrimp with flocks of fish flying overhead. Sorry, I'm a little excited since I haven't had a tank in year and a half.

[This message was edited by JERP on Sat January 17 2004 at 12:37 AM.]


----------

